# Best Virtual Aquarium



## neontetra058 (Dec 5, 2008)

Check this out,the fish are so real!!!click here: http://www.dreamaquarium.com/main.php?ref=938


----------



## aquatramp (Dec 6, 2008)

Had that before and it is nice but if you don't buy the program will continue to constantly get the ads to.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have that. It looks really nice, but is seriously lacking in options. The fish need to behave more realistically, there needs to be more varieties, and there needs to be a full-featured aquascaping editor. Now THAT would be cool.


----------

